# Silver magneto hydrodynamics sun cell



## Palladium (Dec 11, 2016)

While reading about two of the subjects I've been interested in, silver and magneto hydrodynamics, I ran across this subject of interest. It apparently uses molten silver and magneto hydrodynamics to run. 

brilliant light power.com


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 11, 2016)

Very interesting.
But they claim that this "hydrino" is the dark matter of the universe.
?
Just like that, mystery solved?


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 11, 2016)

As a physicist the only thing I can say about that site is...
... what a bunch of garbage!

He writes a lot of physical terms and mixes it together so it sounds good to the uninformed, but if you know your physics you realizes within a few lines that it is just verbal garbage. He trashes cosmology, biology, quantum physics and thermodynamics in a few lines and claims that it is verified by experiments. If just a tenth of what he wrote was right he should have received the Nobel prize by long and all our physics books should have been rewritten already.

Nothing to see, move along!

Trust me on this, I am a physicist.

Göran


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Dec 11, 2016)

I read a few pages of it until I came to that line, where they said the Hydrino was dark matter... As well as them saying that the light the silver creates with the Hydrino is brighter than the sun... Which that too, kinda made me go "uhm... Pretty sure the sun's fusion reaction is a bit brighter than your glowing molten metal"... And, they don't really go into the composition of what their machine parts are made of. Which, silver while molten is a great solvent of other metals.. So, what could they even use??


----------



## butcher (Dec 11, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXW0bx_Ooq4


----------



## Palladium (Dec 11, 2016)

The flux capacitor! :mrgreen:


----------

